# NC-Durham/Raleigh



## SolidSnake (Mar 10, 2005)

A friend of mine and I are trying to get a group together or find some people with which to game.  We're looking for a Greyhawk, Eberron, or Forgotten Realms.  We are both located in and around the Durham area and have a long experience with DnD.  If anyone knows of any campaigns ongoing in the area, please let me know.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 12, 2005)

Are you aware of the NC game day?  Check in general for the thread regarding the NC game day.  I'm not personally from the Raleigh area, but most of the people posting in that thread are.  Also, if you're not aware of it, you should consider coming to the game day on April 28th.


----------



## SolidSnake (Mar 12, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Are you aware of the NC game day?  Check in general for the thread regarding the NC game day.  I'm not personally from the Raleigh area, but most of the people posting in that thread are.  Also, if you're not aware of it, you should consider coming to the game day on April 28th.




Thanks die_kluge!  I'll see if I can find the thread.  You are probably right, that might be the best avenue to take in terms of finding people to play with.


----------



## GoblinGirl (Mar 13, 2005)

*Raleigh Game Store*

One way to find a campaign looking for players (or enough players to start a new campaign) is to visit your local game store!  Lost Goblin Games is opening in North Raleigh next Saturday, March 19th, and we're already starting to schedule game nights, demos, RPGA nights etc. We'll be open seven days a week and have a good amount of gaming space-- come by and check us out!


----------



## Belen (Mar 17, 2005)

SolidSnake said:
			
		

> Thanks die_kluge!  I'll see if I can find the thread.  You are probably right, that might be the best avenue to take in terms of finding people to play with.




There is a link to the yahoo group associated with the gameday in my sig. You can find the main site from there.


----------



## nerf_ninja (Apr 8, 2005)

My group is in need of one or two players in Durham. We play 3.5 most of the time, rotating DMs and games every few months. It's a bi-weekly weekend game. If you're still looking, please contact me at my game address below.

Bryan

nerf_ninja at yahoo dot com


----------



## Belen (Apr 8, 2005)

We will be having our monthly DM's Dinner at All Fun and Games this coming Sunday, April 10 at 6:30pm. And we can arrange a D&D meetup sometime down the road. How about we start discussing dates in May?

Also, All Fun and Games has an online messageboard for posting info about campaigns or for finding games: http://www.localendar.com/topics/do10hedron

If you want to come to the dinner this Sunday, then the address for the store is:

2062 Kildaire Farm Road
Cary, NC 27511
ph. (919) 233-7727


----------

